# Kayakers UNITE !!!!



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Ok I have a nice buzz going on so I thought I would start a thread. 


We got into Kayaking so we could get into waters that other boats/people could not get into, or hit stretches that are unavailible to other people. We got this right?!

So when you have a nice/good/productive/AMAZING SUPER DUPER!!!!!!! because you got out on water that isnt normaly waded, or thought about as fishy water, please do not post the stretch, or even the river if it is something you can leave out. I know some cannot, but learn to do it. The people that really enjoy the sport can learn from the posting, and do not need to the WHERE in the when where how and what kind of information. If you are really into the sport you will be able to gather the information out of a good report, and not need the other "W" out of the information. 

Now everyone has done it and learned from it, but it seems some people these days just keep posting, over and over and over about a flow and even a strecth. I seen a post today that made me want to go into a ball and cry because I seen the strecth posted.... IT IS NOT NEEDED! 

Even after asking and suggesting, and informing, persons on what not to post, people keep doing it because they are helping out the poor fisherman out there. Well OGF isnt just good hearted "outdoors men" that we wish it was, rather it is full of lurkers looking for easy fish/meat. 

If need be , and people do ask just send them a PM... its an amazing system.

** I would like to say I have nothing against people eating fish, I like too, but a system like some of the smaller ones around Ohio can not support/replace the big girls we enjoy catching. mmmmm crappie .....


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw that too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Totally agree with you Larry. Nice post.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I completely agree I had a spot that someone posted on here a couple years ago on a little creek that held musky. Needless to say there is no reason to go musky fishing there anymore. I think people have good intentions but need to think about the fact that not everyone reading their post is catch and release. Lure choice, depth structure should be plenty to clue someone on where the fish are holding.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

We should come up with a fictitious river name that sounds Indian, like &#8220;Indafokking.&#8221; That way when people ask where you caught the fish, you can say, &#8220;Indafokking River.&#8221;


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Indafokking river........lol I like that. I think if someone doesnt post a location in their original post then they probably dont want you to know.....therefore dont ask. Most of the time when it happens i just throw a location out there anyway.

I hope my post where i kept crappie wasnt one of the posts that sparked this thread. Crappie grow fast and are pretty thick in the creek i took them out of. 

It seems like you guys have more to worry about up in central ohio. I only know of a few people on here that are even remotely close to where I fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

SeanStone said:


> Indafokking river........lol I like that. I think if someone doesnt post a location in their original post then they probably dont want you to know.....therefore dont ask. Most of the time when it happens i just throw a location out there anyway.
> 
> I hope my post where i kept crappie wasnt one of the posts that sparked this thread. Crappie grow fast and are pretty thick in the creek i took them out of.
> 
> ...


It wasn't. Most would not get upset about posting a location on a hot pan fish bite. Panfish are generally plentiful.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

No it wasn't about that. As critter said pan fish are not hard to find and reproduce like rabbits. 

Recently there have been an abundance of posts about a few stretches right out side a huge metropolitan area. 

Not sure how i wrote that all last night to be honest but i think it came out alright ! 

Im with ya Kyle .

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I think its obvious where I stand on this issue. Too bad most here don't get it until its too late.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's because your an ass Brock, how dare you call out someone with one post looking for fishing spots, lol, trouble maker

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

When posting a fishing report of our local rivers, most of us who have been here several several years, and have seen what happens when reports go on here and then see many many more stringers of bass that will never reproduce(an 18" small mouth takes over ten years to get that big) have learned to NEVER post the rivers name, just call it local flow. You can ask around, the group of guys I fish with are mostly ogf members, but the sharing of floats are not public. 

I didn't see the light the first year here, but quickly found out how fragile this creeks are.

Think about it, do you really need to post for the entire internet to see where you fished, or just the pictures of the fish? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Just to chime in.. I know im guilty I've said the kokosing river on here.. Not often do i post stretches unless i talk about the river itself.. . But as i was starting to say even local flow can kind of set off light bulbs where you fished..you Columbus folk don't have much to worry but me if you trolled hard enough and seen enough "local flow" fish getting posted by me a simple look at my profile says Knox and thus by process of elimination or a quick look at a map you can see "local" to me are two rivers kokosing and the mohican.. Are people really going to troll hard enough to figure that out? no not all..but there may be some maybe for a few people a quick location change to what area of Ohio you live might be wise..
But i definitely see everyone's point.. And if i was ever put on the naughty list for a post id like to give a genuine apology for cleary not using my head and ill do my best to abide by the code from this day on forth. (i can't figure out how to type that with out sounding like a utter smart ass.. Truly not meaning too) anyways fish on fellows and i can't wait to hit my local flow 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

dstiner86 said:


> Just to chime in.. I know im guilty I've said the kokosing river on here.. Not often do i post stretches unless i talk about the river itself.. . But as i was starting to say even local flow can kind of set off light bulbs where you fished..you Columbus folk don't have much to worry but me if you trolled hard enough and seen enough "local flow" fish getting posted by me a simple look at my profile says Knox and thus by process of elimination or a quick look at a map you can see "local" to me are two rivers kokosing and the mohican.. Are people really going to troll hard enough to figure that out? no not all..but there may be some maybe for a few people a quick location change to what area of Ohio you live might be wise..
> But i definitely see everyone's point.. And if i was ever put on the naughty list for a post id like to give a genuine apology for cleary not using my head and ill do my best to abide by the code from this day on forth. (i can't figure out how to type that with out sounding like a utter smart ass.. Truly not meaning too) anyways fish on fellows and i can't wait to hit my local flow
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think anyone who thinks that they may of been guilty and feels the need to apologize shouldn't. The problem is guys who don't see the problem and don't care that it might affect others negatively. 

Not every fish has the growth rate of a catfish, or has the numbers of Crappie/bluegill.Not every body of water can support Alum or Erie levels of traffic in little plastic boats, paddling past people illegally trespassing while leaving piles of mono and worm containers on the shore.

Some of us are defensive, some aren't. Once their water gets thrashed, they can cry on someone else's shoulder.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> That's because your an ass Brock, how dare you call out someone with one post looking for fishing spots, lol, trouble maker
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Heh.
Thanks? Lol.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Not sure how i wrote that all last night to be honest but i think it came out alright !
> 
> 
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You should drink more often.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> Honestly, there are other sites where I learn more about tactics than this site because people here are so focused on the what and where rather than the why and how.


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

shwookie said:


> I think anyone who thinks that they may of been guilty and feels the need to apologize shouldn't. The problem is guys who don't see the problem and don't care that it might affect others negatively.


I don't know if I should take that negatively towards me, if so that's fine im a big boy and can handle some negative criticism lol.. But i do see the problem. Just here locally i visited a local fishing park (that often fish or just go to take a walk and enjoy the outdoors) the day before they stocked trout in.. Word got out quick and 6 days later every tom dick and harry trashed that place.. I could of filled a large garbage bag with trash and in the hour i was there everyfish i seen caught was thrown on a stringer these new trout barely got a chance to live in the wild. (i won't even go into what goes on a private lake in my area im surpised people can still catch fish there.. Trust me its stuff that would make you sick)... but your right i didn't think of how i wa affecting other talking about my local area thus why i apologized i see the light and i understand... 

And stream stalker that last bit you said is why i joined ogf in the first place.. Im no pro no expert and barely can consider myself novice.. The information tips ect is what keeps me logging in..its nice to know i have guys that will honestly be helpful when i have random thoughts of whether to treble hook or not for cats..as for the what and where i guess i always looked at is for me (in amateur as i stated) catching the fish isn't even half of why i go out i enjoy the hunt (or would it be considered the fish) in finding that spot that produces,reading the water, finding the cover, judging the lure the presentation and all that comes with fishing. But as months went on since i joined see some just wanted to be pointed to where the fish are....

On a side topic because the phones dead and i don't have time to send this and search slash startin a knew thread ... I've been debating on switching to braided line probably a 10-12lbs weight but want to had a mono leader to save on line and leave less behind on a break... But do you match the weight on leader to braid or go slightly under and whats the best weigh to attach the two..I've been practicing knots on some shoelaces in the down time but that doesn't give me accurate info on strength of the knots etc etc. .. Thank (p.s. Sorry for the lengthy read)



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

dstiner86 said:


> *I don't know if I should take that negatively towards me, if so that's fine im a big boy and can handle some negative criticism lol.*. But i do see the problem. Just here locally i visited a local fishing park (that often fish or just go to take a walk and enjoy the outdoors) the day before they stocked trout in.. Word got out quick and 6 days later every tom dick and harry trashed that place.. I could of filled a large garbage bag with trash and in the hour i was there everyfish i seen caught was thrown on a stringer these new trout barely got a chance to live in the wild. (i won't even go into what goes on a private lake in my area im surpised people can still catch fish there.. Trust me its stuff that would make you sick)... but your right i didn't think of how i wa affecting other talking about my local area thus why i apologized i see the light and i understand...
> 
> And stream stalker that last bit you said is why i joined ogf in the first place.. Im no pro no expert and barely can consider myself novice.. The information tips ect is what keeps me logging in..its nice to know i have guys that will honestly be helpful when i have random thoughts of whether to treble hook or not for cats..as for the what and where i guess i always looked at is for me (in amateur as i stated) catching the fish isn't even half of why i go out i enjoy the hunt (or would it be considered the fish) in finding that spot that produces,reading the water, finding the cover, judging the lure the presentation and all that comes with fishing. But as months went on since i joined see some just wanted to be pointed to where the fish are....
> 
> ...


No. It was a compliment about your character.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

And I myself have 15# braid with a 10# leader when I use one. Otherwise its all braid.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Larry, I think you are a very competent drunk poster...or a very drunk competent poster.
> 
> There is just some common sense involved here. Obviously, we all know there are rivers out there, and there are fish in them. There is no sin in saying a particular river is running high and muddy or another is unfloatable at 80 cfs (although Stucky recently cautioned me for even mentioning a possible float location a little while back). Seriously, though, he was right. Why even mention it?...Not hard to read a post on a nice trip report a few days later and put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> ...


Sex, econmics, and fishing...love it. But seriously this is a good thread. Its not calling anyone out and no one is at anyones throat.

Telling someone a location only helps them out in the short run.....teaching them how to find their own holes lasts much longer. I guess thats the why and how your talking about stream stalker.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

streamstalker said:


> I may have overstated what you can and cannot learn about tactics on OGF. It's just that you have to sift through more crap than on some other sites. For my really tough fishing, I use 10 or 15 pound PowerPro braid with 12 pound PLine CXX copoly as a leader. That PLine is insanely tough and abrasion reistant. I tie about a 5-6 foot leader to the main line and shorten it as I retie. I use a double uni knot with eight wraps on the braid side and five wraps on the copoly side.





shwookie said:


> And I myself have 15# braid with a 10# leader when I use one. Otherwise its all braid.


Awesome thanks guys eventually going to tackle attempting a leader.. I used the powerpro last year on my cat rods and loved the way it casted and the strength of it but my gosh you need a chainsaw to cut through it and always felt quilty when i couldn't get it to snap out of a snag and had to cut it at the pole..i just wasn't sure the how i should do the weight of the leader.. And shwookie thanks (for the compliment.)



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I think the worst is when when a person earns your trust and you take them to your spot just to find they have a bigger mouth than you think. If you find a spot for then its up to you who you tell, but if someone shares a spot with you as a friend then respect them enough to keep it to yourself. 

As for my spots, I have to fight off every ******* in Pike county just to get to fish them so I'm am open book. Just follow the mud ruts and trash trail. Luckily I'm just that good I still catch em. Just a joke, but I do the best I can with what I have to work with. Not many yaks down here so it helps but these crazies will dive a jacked up 4x4 anywhere so they still get there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn, you guys should fish around the Nati. Its hilarious people will post pics and black out the backgrounds bc they think that people will find "their" secret spot even though they give every detail about the location. I got news for anyone in Cincinnati if its public water its probably 100 peoples secret spot. If its private water its probably still 20 peoples secret spot. Look at any post in SW ohio on white bass... freakin hilarious.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

you guys could learn a lot from grouse hunters. Were some of the tightest lipped people ever....btw Rustyfish you ever see any down that way


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I KNOW NOTHING! LOL

I saw a lot more back when I rode quads. Those buggers get pissy when you ride up on them and their chicks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

longhaulpointer said:


> you guys could learn a lot from grouse hunters. Were some of the tightest lipped people ever....btw Rustyfish you ever see any down that way


The quail population has exploded down here within the last 3 to 4 years. We started seeing them at our bird feeders pecking around at the ground.....the next year they brought back a whole family. Like ducks following the mom in a straight line. A good sign for sure.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

longhaulpointer said:


> Damn, you guys should fish around the Nati. Its hilarious people will post pics and black out the backgrounds bc they think that people will find "their" secret spot even though they give every detail about the location. I got news for anyone in Cincinnati if its public water its probably 100 peoples secret spot. If its private water its probably still 20 peoples secret spot. Look at any post in SW ohio on white bass... freakin hilarious.


Trust me that spot where they are catching the white bass is no secret. I don't think in cinti we have as many smaller flows as in columbus though. But trust me I cringe when I see a post talking about fishing a creek down here around cinti. The last thing you want to see is 20 paylakers standing around you creek hole on the next float.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Gallaway, I will confess when you first started this thread I read it and dident give much thought to it as I just dident see what the big deal was. Well after seeing the activity its had i decided to poke around a little in the central oh area, probably the first time ever there. Anyways I get it now, i would be heart broke if my creeks got the web attention your flows get. Good gosh all the info any one could ever want just by digging a little.


----------

